# Renewal of work permit



## dave smythe (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi everyone

I need advice from someone who has recently renewed their work permit please.

My partner's work permit expires in April 2016 and we are now starting to organize documents for renewal. One of the requirements listed on the VFS website is the following:
A certificate by the Department of Labour confirming that-
- The applicant continues to be employed in line with the labour standards;
- A contract of employment stipulating the conditions of employment and signed by both the employer and the applicant; and
- Full particulars of the employer, including, where applicable, proof of registration of the business with the Commission on Intellectual Property and Companies (CIPC).

We are not sure how to go about obtaining this certificate from Labour - neither is my partner's employer. Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

It usually takes about 2-4 months to gather the documents and submit the application. In essence, it's a letter of recommendation that is issued by the Department of Labour that confirms that a due diligence search was done to try and find a suitable local candidate. There is a whole list of documents, including an advert that needs to be placed in a national publication and a skills plan, etc. The quickest outcome we've received has been 2 months, so it's wise that you've started so soon. 

All the best with your application


----------



## dave smythe (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi I am not sure what the answer is.... does anyone know where I can get a list of requirements for the DoL? According to VFS I can just walk in there and apply for the certificate but this does not make sense.


----------



## daudi78 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Dave,

Here is the list of requirements from department of labour. Please note that they don't deal with the employee directly. Your employer or someone nominated by the employer will be the one dealing with them. Below i have copied and pasted from a word document sent to me. You will notice there are some points missing. I have deleted things that are no longer required. I have attached the document.

1.1 Application form: DHA application form (DHA-1738) for first time applicant; (DHA-1739) for renewal & (DHA-1740) for conversion is attached to the application (DHA) ;(DHA-947) for Permanent Residence.
1.2 ‘Powers of attorney’: letter is attached if the employer is represented by an agency in the application process (Employer);
1.3 Labour Migrant’s ID photo: The applicant’s portrait ID photo is affixed to the work permit application form (DHA)-if labour migrant already identified;
1.4 Job description of the vacancy applied for.
1.5 ‘SAQA Certification of Evaluation’: If the applicant labour migrant has academic qualification certificates acquired abroad, a ‘SAQA Certification of Evaluation’ duly signed by a competent SAQA authority and indicating the South African equivalent(s) must be attached;
1.6 Contract of Employment: A duly completed and signed contract of employment document should be attached to the application package (Employer);
1.7 Workplace Skills Plan (WSP) submitted-for designated employer-(as defined in the Employment Equity Act (No. 55 of 1998);
1.8 Employment Equity Plan (EEP) submitted- for designated employer;
1.9 Copy of a job advert - Not older than four (04) months as at application time-as audit evidence that the client employer conducted labour search within South Africa;
1.10 Interview notes: Selection interview notes by the employer indicating the rationale for recruited local citizens not being suitable for the vacant post or reasons for the locals not being considered at all;
1.11 Copies of CVs of candidates interviewed for the post(s)

1.16 ESSA Form: A fully completed ESSA Opportunity Registration Form.


----------



## daudi78 (Nov 20, 2014)

It seems like there was a problem attaching the document. Here is the link https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5ZHS0axqqZ_RDN2VkNUeHFJT0ppODBHUEJRVzFqaktVNjlN&authuser=0


----------



## dave smythe (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow thank you very much! This will be a great help


----------



## dave smythe (Dec 16, 2014)

I think it is going to be a lot easier to apply for spouse permit with work endorsement, apparently it is not a requirement to get all these documents for a work endorsement


----------

